# ISPConfig 3 - Postfix



## iceget (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Verwende Debian Wheezy mit ISPConfig 3 in jeweils der aktuellsten Version. Leider hatte ich das Problem das in letzter Zeit irgendwelche Windows Trojaner Passwörter von den Clients geklaut haben, und diese nun für das spammen von Nachrichten (irgendwelche IP-Adressen) verwendet werden.

Die Standardkonfiguration von der ISPConfig 3 Postfix Konfiguration ist ja so, das jeder autorisierter Benutzer (z.B. Benutzername: test@test.com) auch von irgendwas@irgendwo.com E-Mails versenden kann. Leider konnte ich das so nicht überwachen. Schon waren wir mit dem Mailserver auf einer Blacklist. Da wir aber über 500 Domains auf diesem Server hosten, war das natürlich nachträglich ein richtiger Kampf das jeder User wieder problemlos rausschicken konnte.

Nun zu meiner Hauptfrage:
Was kann ich unternehmen das ich solche "Spammer" erkennen (via E-Mail benachrichtigen) und vielleicht sperren kann? 

Ich hatte gestern versucht folgendes umzustellen;
FS#3161 : Adding option (not by default) reject_sender_login_mismatch in postfix

Leider funktionierte das nicht zu 100%. Ich erkannte zwar im Logfile:
 553 5.7.1 test@domain.com: Sender address rejected: not owned by user

 und dieses Mail "lies der Mailserver nicht durch".

 Leider konnte via Squirrelmail / Roundcube Webmail nicht mehr raussenden (553): 5.7.1 <E-Mail@domain.com>: Sender address rejected: not logged in).

Ich habe nun wieder zur ursprünglichen Version gewechselt, ...

Was kann ich tun damit ich in Zukunft so eine Spamattacke (bevor wir auf einer Blacklist landen) verhindern kann? Habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Ideen was ich machen kann?

 Danke und lg


----------



## Till (4. Juni 2014)

Ich würde dafür policyd ( cluebringer) verwenden um ein mengenquota für Emails einzuführen. Vom Einschränken des Absendernamens bei Authentifizierten usern halte ich nicht viel, da gerade firmen oft mehrere Domains haben und dort also Mitarbeiter über einen SMTP Account mehrere Absenderadressen verwenden.


----------



## iceget (4. Juni 2014)

Hi Till,

 danke für deine Antwort.

 Gäbe es trotzdem eine Möglichkeit diese Option (das wirklich nur der Benutzer mit der eigenen E-Mailadresse raussenden darf) korrekt und ohne Webmail Probleme auf ISPConfig 3 zum laufen zu bringen?

Gibt es ein Tutorial von policyd ( cluebringer) für ISP-Config3 , oder hat das nichts mit ISPConfig 3 zu tun?

Danke und lg



Zitat von Till:


> Ich würde dafür policyd ( cluebringer) verwenden um ein mengenquota für Emails einzuführen. Vom Einschränken des Absendernamens bei Authentifizierten usern halte ich nicht viel, da gerade firmen oft mehrere Domains haben und dort also Mitarbeiter über einen SMTP Account mehrere Absenderadressen verwenden.


----------



## Till (4. Juni 2014)

> Gäbe es trotzdem eine Möglichkeit diese Option (das wirklich nur der Benutzer mit der eigenen E-Mailadresse raussenden darf) korrekt und ohne Webmail Probleme auf ISPConfig 3 zum laufen zu bringen?


Die gibt es höchst wahrscheinlich. Ich habe aber kein fertiges setup dafür vorliegen.



> Gibt es ein Tutorial von policyd ( cluebringer) für ISP-Config3 , oder hat das nichts mit ISPConfig 3 zu tun?


Das hat nichts direkt mit ispconfig zu tun. es sollte jedes postfix + cluebringer Tutorial funktionieren.


----------



## iceget (4. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank Till!

Lg



Zitat von Till:


> Die gibt es höchst wahrscheinlich. Ich habe aber kein fertiges setup dafür vorliegen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das hat nichts direkt mit ispconfig zu tun. es sollte jedes postfix + cluebringer Tutorial funktionieren.


----------



## iceget (4. Juni 2014)

Hi Till,

 habe policyd nun am laufen.

 Leider ist es für mich nicht ersichtlich wie das System nun genau funktioniert. Kann ich alles in der Standardkonfiguration lassen? Oder muss ich unter "Quoata" einiges einstellen? Die Doku sagt mir leider auch nicht sehr viel was ich nun unter Track, Period, ... Data... eingeben muss.

 Hast Du eine Idee?

Danke und lg



Zitat von Till:


> Die gibt es höchst wahrscheinlich. Ich habe aber kein fertiges setup dafür vorliegen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das hat nichts direkt mit ispconfig zu tun. es sollte jedes postfix + cluebringer Tutorial funktionieren.


----------

